# U.S. 'manufactured story' on 2002 Afghan gun battle: Khadr's lawyer



## RackMaster (Mar 14, 2008)

This is not good news and in the end that fuck will probably get off, then be free to roam Canada again.  :doh:



> *U.S. 'manufactured story' on 2002 Afghan gun battle: Khadr's lawyer*
> 
> *Pentagon under pressure from Canadian officials, says Kuebler *
> 
> ...


----------

